# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Алкоголь

## SDS

Алкоголь - это яд, средство или лекарство?

----------


## Sanych

Всё лекарство и всё яд. Дело лишь в количестве.

----------


## Irina

Если в больших количествах- яд, в малых - лекарство. И ещё он излюбленное средство для ухода от действительности.

----------


## SDS

а может в качестве?

----------


## Irina

В качестве несомненно тоже есть разница)))

----------


## SDS

дед мой пил не стаканами - литрами, но домашнего изготовления...
и прожил 93года!

----------


## Irina

Кстати, давно заметила, что законченные алкаши в плане здоровья иногда могут дать фору непьющему человеку - никакая зараза их не берет.

----------


## Sanych

То я тоже заметил.

----------


## Irina

Может и правда бог детей и пьяных бережет))

----------


## Sanych

Да когда вместо крови спирт, где уж тут мелкому вирусу пробиться

----------


## Irina

И заметьте, мало кто из них тем же циррозом печени страдает, как ни парадоксально.

----------


## Sanych

Страдают, но не признаются

----------


## Irina

> Страдают, но не признаются


В том - то и дело, что страдают не более чем все остальные. Видела даже на одном мед.сайте  статью по этому поводу.

----------


## Sanych

Там может и мы начнём? Не будем выделяться

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, выдвигай конкретные предложения - когда и где начинать будем

----------


## SDS

*Стадии алкогольного опьянения*

Имеются два основных свойства принятого внутрь алкоголя, которые имеют значение для пьющего.
Первое – это способность алкоголя оказывать эйфоризирующее действие, то есть вызывать подъем настроения.
Второе – транквилизирующее действие алкоголя, то есть его свойство устранять стрессы, снижать субъективную значимость негативных переживаний, навязчивых мыслей, страхов и т.д., вызывать легкое, безмятежное настроение.
Оба эти действия различаются условно и проявляются практически сразу, т.е. через несколько минут после принятия внутрь алкоголя. Точно так могут действовать и некоторые психотропные лекарства, но их действие обычно проявляется через час и более.

Механизм психотропного действия алкоголя недостаточно изучен. Предполагается, что оно связано с прямым тормозящим действием алкоголя на кору головного мозга, а также с возбуждающим влиянием спирта на центры удовольствия в подкорковой области.

Алкогольное опьянение или, иначе говоря, острая интоксикация алкоголем включает в себя целый комплекс симптомов. Различают три стадии опьянения.

Легкая степень алкогольного опьянения. Вначале возникает приятное чувство тепла, мышечного расслабления и физического комфорта. Настроение повышается: человек доволен собой и окружающими. Реальная действительность, прошлое и будущее, видятся в розовых тонах, неприятные события прошлого и настоящего подвергаются непроизвольной переоценке и во многом утрачивают свою субъективную значимость, и, напротив, все положительное гиперболизируется, утрируется, вместо улыбок появляется громкий смех, простой знакомый видится другом и т.д. Вся окружающая обстановка представляется более благоприятной, располагающей к общению с другими людьми, исчезает стеснительность, появляется раскованность в движениях и речи. Преувеличиваются собственные качества и возможности. Появляется позерство и хвастовство. Появляется повышенное стремление поделиться своими личными мыслями, переживаниями с окружающими, причем в отсутствии знакомого собеседника душеизлияние происходит с первым встречным. Постоянно выпячивается стремление показать себя в лучшем, выгодном свете. Обычно даже сдержанный в проявлении своих чувств, опьяневший становится чрезмерно откровенным, назойливым, занудным, подчас бестактным и циничным, – причем все это воспринимается им самим только с положительной стороны, как нечто естественное. Человеку в опьянении кажется, что он ловок и остроумен, а на самом деле он неуклюж и развязен.

Средняя степень алкогольного опьянения. Настроение начинает сильно колебаться: заверения в любви и дружбе резко сменяются агрессивностью и циничной бранью. Характерной является сакраментальная фраза пьяниц: «Ты меня уважаешь?», которая может получать различные оттенки – от чисто вопросительной до угрожающей. С нарастанием опьянения поведение приобретает полностью непредсказуемый и неконтролируемый характер. Манера держаться сильно захмелевшего человека становится опасной для окружающих и для самого себя потому, что у него притупляется чувство боли и сознание опасности. Пропадает или сильно уменьшается инстинкт самосохранения. Пьяным, как говорится, море по колено. Внимание у опьяневшего невероятно отвлекается, может развиться видимость бурной деятельности. Человек берется сразу за много дел и ни одно не доводит до конца. Возникает масса ошибок, особенно при производстве точных движений, а также требующих внимания и ума.

При переходе к сильной степени опьянения речь становится смазанной, невнятной, плохо модулированной, Человек как бы затрудняется в подборе слов, пытается говорить медленно. Его движения становятся размашистыми, походка шаткой. Как говорят в народе – у пьяного заплетается не только язык, но и ноги. Почерк становится неразборчивым, слух временно снижается, речь становится громкой, на высоких тонах, экспрессивной. Растромаживается и становится открытым сексуальное влечение. Абстрактное мышление чрезвычайно затрудняется. Сильно опьяневшему трудно осмыслить сложную обстановку и разобраться в ней. При дальнейшем усилении опьянения психическое возбуждение и веселость все более угнетаются. Речь становится тихой и невнятной. Появляется сонливость. Все это свидетельствует о том, что торможению подвергается не только кора головного мозга, но и подкорковые центры. Опьяневший сильно успокаивается и может уснуть где попало: на улице, под столом, – совершенно безразличный к неудобствам и к температуре окружающей среды.

Тяжелая степень опьянения. Появляются грубые неврологические расстройства, вызванные не просто торможением, но и токсическим поражением глубоких отделов центральной нервной системы. Это проявляется не просто глубоким сном, но и алкогольной комой, нарушением сердечного ритма, дыхания, возможно непроизвольное отхождение мочи и кала, эпилептические припадки. Человек может погибнуть от остановки сердца и дыхания, от удушья собственными рвотными массами, а также от косвенных причин – от сильного переохлаждения, получаемой в результате этого тяжелой формы пневмонии, несчастных случаев в быту и на транспорте. Тяжелое опьянение, как правило, сопровождается полной амнезией – тотальным выпадением из памяти всего случившегося с ним за весь период опьянения.

----------


## SDS

пить - надо уметь
а не можешь - не пей

----------


## Sanych

Прально, другим отдай

----------


## Irina

Можете и со мной поделиться

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
С удовольствием бы
Да расстояния...

----------


## Irina

> Да расстояния.


Пора сокращать расстояния

----------


## Irina

*Люди, выпивающие два–три стакана вина в день, имеют более крепкое здоровье, чем непьющие вовсе.*

Такой вывод был сделан сотрудниками парижской больницы Pitié-Salpêtrière (Франция) по результатам исследования 150 тысяч человек.

Все испытуемые были поделены на четыре группы: трезвенники, мало пьющие, умеренно пьющие и сильно пьющие. К мало пьющим относились те, кто в день употреблял не больше одной порции алкоголя [одна европорция спиртного = 290 граммов пива, 125 миллилитров вина, 25 миллилитров крепкого спиртного], к умеренным выпивохам — пьющие по одной–три порции, а в разряд пьяниц попали те, кто выпивал больше трех порций.

Обследование участников показало, что умеренно пьющие реже страдали заболеваниями сердца, ожирением и депрессиями в сравнении с теми, кто предпочитал совсем отказываться от спиртного. Впрочем, это совсем не значит, что алкоголь в разумных дозах оказывает защитное воздействие, просто умеренно пьющие — это в основном более богатые и успешные люди, чем средние обыватели, и следят за своим здоровьем они гораздо лучше. По словам медиков, умеренное употребление алкоголя можно считать маркёром более высокого социального статуса, лучшего состояния здоровья и пониженного риска развития болезней сердца.

Напомним, что умеренное потребление спиртных напитков также может снижать риск развития диабета. Десятилетнее наблюдение за 35 тысячами человек продемонстрировало, что выпивавшие в среднем по одной–две порции алкогольного напитка в день на 45% реже заболевали диабетом второго типа, чем трезвенники.

----------


## PatR!oT

главное что бы передоза не было ))))))

----------

